# EPH 25+ Side effects.



## Guest

I think stu was posted a list of these but I can't seem to find that list again can anyone help?


----------



## splinter1466867924

http://www.medicinenet.com/ephedrine-oral/article.htm

Is a nice little site on ephedrine.

Will give some good info.


----------



## Guest

thanks thats great.

funny thing is the opening line!! What is eph stcked with?!

'This drug should not be used in combination with other stimulant products (e.g., caffeine), '


----------



## dongle

Ive been using eph for 3 weeks now and im having side effects but nothing i cant live with..

i take 2 - 3 a day morning, noon and late afternoon

Major loss of apetite i always used to be hungry all the time but now i dont feel like eating very much at all which is ok as im on a cut and i still can eat my required amounts .

Sleep disruption i wake up 3 - 4 times a night always get back to sleep but i dont think its a deep sleep as the slightest sound wakes me but i dont feel tired in the mornings either, was thinking of taking z m a i heard it helps with quality sleep.

when i take each cap i can actively feel it kicking in especially if i have it with caffeine

Im pretty certain it gives my training a kick as i dont get the usual lag from dieting and my c v is still improving too.

im not gonna take it with caffeine any more as i got all shakey last time so the caffeine pills are going.

Im steadily losing 2-4 pounds a week which i know is a lot but my strength is still increasing Must thank fatboy for the diet as well, so hopefully im not losing much muscle. I Was aiming for a twelve week course unless anyone knows different.


----------



## Poom

Ive also read and felt it is a sex drive inhibitor


----------



## Stu21Ldn

Poom said:


> Ive also read and felt it is a sex drive inhibitor


it does have that effect for the first couple of days but it diminishes with continued use.


----------



## Guest

dont run these for 12 weeks. i,d say maximum 3 weeks,

eph 25 gave me a bad liver, and i will never use them again

luckily i was informed by the doc, god help someone that aint.

liver failure

transplant etc

be careful


----------



## dongle

What were the side effects that made you get checked out boss?


----------



## nick500

boss said:


> dont run these for 12 weeks. i,d say maximum 3 weeks,
> 
> eph 25 gave me a bad liver, and i will never use them again
> 
> luckily i was informed by the doc, god help someone that aint.
> 
> liver failure
> 
> transplant etc
> 
> be careful


crazy, can you elaborate on that boss?


----------



## Darren1466867925

i thought people stacked this with caffine & asprin to make the ECA stack


----------



## Guest

Hi all

I started taking the eca stack last night, i've got eca30+

Only took the one tab last night and spent all night moving around in bed, never got much sleep. Today i went to work and did two more tabs and i was knackered for a while but then after a bit i started to wake up and got really really hot. I was sweating like mad all day. Got home jumped on the exercise bike and i went like mad, spent ages on it. Then jumped on the rower and felt fine after spending ages on there.

This stuff really does work. Just gotta keep up the cardio work.

Recommend this to everyone, just hope i don't get any other side effects.


----------



## Guest

After reading that article i am confused!!


----------



## Guest

Sorry if i confused you.

I mean the side effects of lack of sleep are a bit annoying but the temperature in my body is really rising and they are really doing there job. I feel really good and can spend ages on cardio. I was sweating like mad which is a good sign.

Sticking to a good diet with less calories so hopefully it will be all good.


----------



## Guest

gman1532 said:


> Only took the one tab last night and spent all night moving around in bed, never got much sleep.





gman1532 said:


> I mean the side effects of lack of sleep are a bit annoying


Simple thing to solve if you use a bit of common sense, dont take them at night.


----------



## Guest

I took the one the other night when i got back from the gym as instructed by the owner. Got back about 6 so wasn't too late.

He told me to take one when i get home and then to take 2-4 a day.

Never had any last night only on the night and didn't get the greatest night sleep either keep on waking up.


----------



## Guest

I'm not sure, but these things will keep you buzzing for probaly 8 hours, so maybe you should stick to taken them in the morning with brekky and with lunch, might be a bit of help for you.


----------



## shaun1466867922

i use these often, also known as t5s, great buzz, knocks out my appetite,

good stimulant, much like speed, (wizz, billy, fast,) only cleaner ingrediants. never heard of it giving bad sides to the liver, the only sides i get is it shrinks the old boy


----------



## Guest

I know what you mean shaun, the first day i had them i went for a piss and got quite worried. Got home checked it out and it still worked!

It dies off after the heating is gone and goes back to normal.

Yeah tom thats what i'm doin now, sleep was ok last night so hopefully my body is getting used to it and by the time i go to sleep it will have worn off.

I agree with the loss of appetite, i have just started and my calories have drop to 2000 and its a stuggle to eat all of them, just don't seem to be hungry at all.

I intend on taking them for four weeks, is this too long to take them for?


----------



## nick500

I use them daily, definitely get the shrinkage too as lots of people have said. Keeps me awake and i'm totally addicted to the stimulant effect  . keeps me happy whilst low on carbs, and makes me hot - awesome thermogenic and not expensive from www.eph25plus.co.uk i got mine.


----------



## cloverock

Hey,

im thinking about startin eph25 i ve taken hyperdrive to great effect in the past, i do alot of cardio for sport, i ve lost about 5 stone over the past 7 months, in the gym doing toning 3 days a week, can anyone give me advice on eph is it safe enought for me, will it help me shed those last few pounds, im just a bit wary of it as its a "step up" from the other stuff used for weight loss,

Also i was considering using it for a month, would i expect much of a return in terms of weight loss in this period,

Thanks


----------



## EXTREME

Its really a case of "suck it and see", these will work with varying effects on different people and will possibly exhibit different side effects on different people too.

I'd be inclined to completely disregard what guest says earlier inthis thread.


----------



## endz

Whats the differance between eph+25 and eph+40


----------



## webadmin1466867919

The difference is likely the amount of ephedrine in each tub


----------



## rouge

made me to wired and jumpy wasent worth it to me came of them.


----------



## kriptikchicken

Poom said:


> Ive also read and felt it is a sex drive inhibitor


I always found... it gave you the will, while removing the 'way'! :redface:


----------



## lw1983

Nick500 said:


> I use them daily, definitely get the shrinkage too as lots of people have said. Keeps me awake and i'm totally addicted to the stimulant effect  . keeps me happy whilst low on carbs, and makes me hot - awesome thermogenic and not expensive from www.eph25plus.co.uk i got mine.


Hey, I have just been advised to start taking eca 30+ to help me lose weight but after reading these forums I was wondering - does shrinkage down there really happen? And how long would it take for this to go back to normal?

The guy in the shop warned me about the possibility of experiencing palpitations and spikes in blood pressure, and sweating excessively, so I know to drink loads of water, and not to take them within 6 hours of going to bed but this was the first I heard about shrinkage? Could you clarify?

Cheers


----------



## Hunnington

EPH is a drug that takes blood away from all extremities causing cold feeling and lack of sex drive due to no blood going to the big fella.

Agreed should not be used for more than 3 weeks as this will give liver a break and you will feel greater pumps.


----------



## crazycal1

Shrinkage doesn't stop it working tho..


----------



## gingernut

TheCrazyCal said:


> Shrinkage doesn't stop it working tho..


You've obviously tried it!


----------



## crazycal1

only ever tried it once, but for a period of 3 months or so a long while ago i did a fair bit of whizz..

never had a lot of sex in those days tho lol


----------

